# Triple Monitor setup



## natriv (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir drei neue Monitore kaufen und diese an einem PC zusammen verwenden.
Ich habe da auch schon einen ins Auge gefasst: LG E2442TC
Da ich mich leider nicht so gut mit Bildschirmen auskenne wollte ich hier im Forum mal nachfragen, ob der LG um den Preis (134€ @ Amazon) zu empfehlen währe/ jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Display hat oder es Alternativen in dem Preisbereich gibt.

Hauptsächlich wird er für YouTube, Spiele (Bioshock, Bf3, NFS MW2, D3, WoW, COD,) und manchmal auch Bildbearbeitung verwendet.
Die Drei will ich auch noch auf dieser Halterung "Digitus DA-90315" (Alternativen?  ) verbauen

Meint ihr, dass meine Gainward GTX580 1,5gb da noch ausreichen wird um alles flüssig spielen zu können? :/


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2013)

natriv schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass meine Gainward GTX580 1,5gb da noch ausreichen wird um alles flüssig spielen zu können? :/


 
Sie wird mit 5760x1080 Pixeln schon enorm zu kämpfen haben, was Leistung und Speicher angeht. Selbst mit nem CF Gespann aus HD7970ern ist BF3 nur mit mittleren Settigs möglich. Also ich seh da nicht viel Spielspass auf dich zukommen.

gugg mal: Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 : GeForce GTX 680, Part 2: SLI, 5760x1080, And Overclocking

Mit nur einer Graka KANN man in der TripleHD auflösung keinen Spass mehr haben, außer bei PONG und TETRIS.


----------



## hammelgammler (15. Mai 2013)

Naja ich denke es kommt immer darauf an, was man in Eyefinity spielt, MW2 wird mit sicherheit immernoch schnieke auf meiner 7950 @ 1100MHz laufen auf 5760x1080.
Ist es denn nur mit einer GTX 580 überhaupt möglich Nvidia Surround zu nutzen? Ich meine man benötigt aus der 500 Serie zwingend ein SLI gespann.

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen die Dell U2312HM bestellt, werde dann mal Rückmeldung dazu geben, ob sie gut für Multi Monitoring (+ Eyefinity) geeignet sind.
Würde persönlich ja die Dell 2412M bevorzugen, sind bei drei Monitoren allerdings schon 160€ Aufpreis, habe mich deswegen für die U2312HM entschieden.


----------



## the.hai (16. Mai 2013)

Schau dir mal den vram deiner 7950 und seiner gtx580 an, merkste wat?


----------



## shadie (16. Mai 2013)

@ Hammelgammler:

Hast mit dem Monitor alles richtig gemacht meiner Meinung nach.
Ich habe auch 3 Stück davon und zocke damit z.B. Crysis 3 mit 5760x1080 und 2 HD7970 (natürlich nicht auf Ultra!)
Bin super zufrieden mit den 3 Monitoren, grad auch wegen der Höhenverstellung.

Bzgl. 3 Monitore und einer GTX 5**, das kann man bei 5760x1080 leider knicken da wirst du keinen Spaß haben.
2 HD7970 haben bei BF3 schon zu kämpfen.


----------



## CSOger (16. Mai 2013)

Mhmm...
Staune hier etwas ueber die Aussagen der 7970 Crossfire User. 
Selbst mit nur einer 7970 ist der BF3 MP in 5760x1080 bei mittleren Settings,ohne AA gut spielbar.

Mit 2x 7970er zocke ich BF3 mit nen FPS Limit von 50 auf Ultra Settings ohne Probleme.
Da geht auch noch etwas mehr nach oben,was das FPS Limit angeht.


----------



## the.hai (16. Mai 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Mhmm...
> Staune hier etwas ueber die Aussagen der 7970 Crossfire User.
> Selbst mit nur einer 7970 ist der BF3 MP in 5760x1080 bei mittleren Settings,ohne AA gut spielbar.
> 
> ...



Details auf ultra und alles andere aus dafür, naja kann gehn. Ich fahr dann lieber mittlere einstullungen bei allen grafikoptionen.


----------



## shadie (16. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Details auf ultra und alles andere aus dafür, naja kann gehn. Ich fahr dann lieber mittlere einstullungen bei allen grafikoptionen.



Da stimme ich zu.
Was auch ein Faktor ist, ob man online oder nur offline zockt, offline kann ich natürlich auch den Hahn mehr aufdrehen als online.


----------



## CSOger (16. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Details auf ultra und alles andere aus dafür, naja kann gehn. Ich fahr dann lieber mittlere einstullungen bei allen grafikoptionen.


 
Ultra...auch AA,Post AA und AF auf Anschlag...nur die Bewegungsunschaerfe ist aus.
Das ganze mit 50 Fps.
MP natuerlich.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Mai 2013)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Naja ich denke es kommt immer darauf an, was man in Eyefinity spielt, MW2 wird mit sicherheit immernoch schnieke auf meiner 7950 @ 1100MHz laufen auf 5760x1080.
> Ist es denn nur mit einer GTX 580 überhaupt möglich Nvidia Surround zu nutzen? Ich meine man benötigt aus der 500 Serie zwingend ein SLI gespann.


 

Die Fermi Karten können nur 2 Monitore (mit SLI 4) befeuern, (außer du willst Soft Th nutzen, dann kannst du auch eine beliebig alte Nvidia Karte zur Ausgabeerweiterung verwenden). Deshalb musst du eigentlich die Grafikkarte wechseln. Verkaufe deine GTX580 und hole dir ne 7870 Boost/HD7950/7970. Ein GTX580 SLI Gespann würde ich wegen des geringen Speichers und den Mikrorucklern nicht empfehlen.


----------



## hammelgammler (16. Mai 2013)

Ich würde dir auch eine HD7970 empfehlen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich aber ein wenig mehr Geld in eine Version mit drei Displayports investieren, oder eventuell eine aus der Flex Reihe von Sapphire.
Damit wirst du dann keine Probleme mit dem Tearing bei Eyefinity haben.

Bei bedarf lässt sich eine beliebig weitere 7970 nachkaufen, falls dir die gebotene Leistung in Eyefinity nicht ausreicht.


----------



## the.hai (16. Mai 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Ultra...auch AA,Post AA und AF auf Anschlag...nur die Bewegungsunschaerfe ist aus.
> Das ganze mit 50 Fps.
> MP natuerlich.


 
rüttelt erstmal gemütlich durch mit 60fps... dann saß ich in der AA und hab 10m vor mir nen JET zerballert, die FPS sind böse unter 30 gegangen. Die Bewegungsunschärfe scheint ne mege zu bringen, da haste recht, aber auf Ultra isses noch sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## CSOger (16. Mai 2013)

Nehme mal an du hast die "normale" V-Sync benutzt als die Fps von 60 auf 30 runter gingen.


----------



## natriv (17. Mai 2013)

Gut, dann muss im nächsten Monat noch ne/zwei neue GPU/s her. 

Die NVIDIA GTX 7xx Serie soll ja ende diese Monats rauskommen oder?


----------



## hammelgammler (17. Mai 2013)

Falls du wirklich nur normales V-Sync benutzt hast, könntest du auch einfach per Zusatzprogrammen Triple Buffering bei DirectX Games erzwingen.
Dann hast du nicht mehr dieses steilen Framedrop, dort sind dann auch FPS zwischen 30 und 60 möglich.


----------



## CSOger (18. Mai 2013)

Oder DVC ausprobieren.
Dynamic V-sync Control | RadeonPro - AMD Radeon


----------

